# www.gpu-z.de  // is this legit? Probably not



## lemonadesoda (Apr 23, 2009)

Seems there are some sites out there trying to profit off GPU-Z. Here is one site. (Dont bother looking).

Suggestion 1.

The installer should have a print out before "accept" asking "did you download this from techpowerup? If not, click here to obtain an official version).

Suggestion 2.

The installer fails if CRC code incorrect (to avoid hitten pre-installers that have loaded up malware prior to the install routine) with the warning "failed CRC, you might have been punked"

Suggestion 3.

A reminder to all users, and shareware sites, that zips of TPU software with additional files are not official and risky. Only download direct from TPU


----------



## cdawall (Apr 23, 2009)

just do what rivatuner does and write in big letters no downloads other than from TPU


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

it COULD just be a german site explaining how to use an english program.

I dont like how they dont link to TPU for downloads, however the one they linked to is not a fake, and does not have any malware included with it.




> GPU-Z ist ein praktisches Diagnoseprogramm (Freeware) von  techpowerup.com, welches detaillierte Informationen über die Grafikkarte des Rechners aufzeigt (ähnlich wie CPU-Z für Prozessoren). Es stehen u. A. detaillierte Informationen zu Chipsatz, Speichergröße/-typ, DirectX-Version, Takt, Treiberversion etc. zur Verfügung.



I cant speak german at all, except what i've learned from WWII games, but i can get this much.

GPU-Z is a ____ diagnostic program (freeware) from techpowerup.com, with detailed information on the graphics card.... etc


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 23, 2009)

I am not defending them, although they do reference TPU as the source of GPU-Z, even providing a link to the TPU download page. 

But, I would not trust the other download link on the page.

EDIT:

@Mussels, I did a Babelfish translation of the page, and it gives legitimate information about GPU-Z.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

see my edit. did a dodgy translation for those who are even worse at german than i am.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 23, 2009)

It says it's a freeware program by techpowerup.com. Nothing wrong with that is there? It's like a fansite


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nah GPU-z and AtiTool are all over the place.  It doesn't matter if someone else hosts the file it's freeware.  Cnet hosts it too.  It's great when W1zzard's programs bring people to the website, but that's not their main goal.




> GPU-Z ist ein praktisches Diagnoseprogramm (Freeware) von  techpowerup.com, welches detaillierte Informationen über die Grafikkarte des Rechners aufzeigt (ähnlich wie CPU-Z für Prozessoren). Es stehen u. A. detaillierte Informationen zu Chipsatz, Speichergröße/-typ, DirectX-Version, Takt, Treiberversion etc. zur Verfügung.



_GPU-Z is a practical diagnostic program from techpowerup.com, which records information about the graphics card GPU load on the fly (similar to how CPU-Z works for processors)._

It then lists all the information in tells you/records so I don't think I need to translate that.

In the next section it gives step by step instructions on how to submit your GPU information, but you all know how to do that and you can gather that it's telling you that just by looking at the diagram so I'm not going to translate that either.  The main point is that the website is entirely benign.


----------



## Jadawin (Apr 26, 2009)

I can confirm this - and I am a native German


----------



## MRCL (Apr 26, 2009)

PC Games Hardware often takes use of GPU-Z, but they never state where it's from. You can see it _sometimes_ on the screenies.


----------



## Jadawin (Apr 26, 2009)

GameStar has put it into their best hardware tools as well:

http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/specials/1948725/die_25_besten_hardware_tools_p9.html

With a proper link.


----------

